

Call for Arctic geoengineering as soon as possible - nkurz
http://www.newscientist.com/article/dn21275-call-for-arctic-geoengineering-by-2013-seems-premature.html

======
nkurz
A related article:

Shock as retreat of Arctic sea ice releases deadly greenhouse gas

"Dramatic and unprecedented plumes of methane – a greenhouse gas 20 times more
potent than carbon dioxide – have been seen bubbling to the surface of the
Arctic Ocean by scientists undertaking an extensive survey of the region. The
scale and volume of the methane release has astonished the head of the Russian
research team who has been surveying the seabed of the East Siberian Arctic
Shelf off northern Russia for nearly 20 years. In an exclusive interview with
The Independent, Igor Semiletov, of the Far Eastern branch of the Russian
Academy of Sciences, said that he has never before witnessed the scale and
force of the methane being released from beneath the Arctic seabed."

[http://www.independent.co.uk/environment/climate-
change/shoc...](http://www.independent.co.uk/environment/climate-change/shock-
as-retreat-of-arctic-sea-ice-releases-deadly-greenhouse-gas-6276134.html)

